# different world



## Scott (Feb 22, 2006)

It is a link removed from even 10 or 15 years ago.

[Edited on 2-24-2006 by LadyFlynt]


----------



## rmwilliamsjr (Feb 22, 2006)

it's a funny world. i saw the words "cuddle puddle" in a blog just the other day, and skipped over looking it up. well now i know.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 23, 2006)

That's disgusting.


----------



## Puritanhead (Feb 23, 2006)

that won't load...


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 23, 2006)

By the way, I for one feel very blessed that High School was not even remotely this sexually charged when I went through in 1982-1986. Hormones being what they are, as a pagan back then, if girls were that overtly sexual I would probably been caught up in it. Such incredible judgment upon us that our young kids are inventing new ways of evil.

My wife worked at a Sexual Assault Victims Advocacy Service years ago. It is shocking how many young girls and women are molested. The corellation between molestation and early sexual activity is very strong as is their propensity for homosexual activity. What is said about what this reveals about the kids in this story is that many are very like victims of molestation at some point. Sin begets sin.

I couldn't read much past the first couple of paragraphs. Just too graphic.

May God convert their hearts.


----------



## Ivan (Feb 23, 2006)

"and God gave them over..."


----------



## ReformedWretch (Feb 23, 2006)




----------



## Presbyrino (Feb 23, 2006)

That is different, than from when I went to highschool in the 80's. Although, there were some expressions of this, but it was still not as overt as it is today. But what should we expect from a generation of kids and a public school system intoxicated with relativism.

"For this reason God gave them up to vile passions. For even their women exchanged the natural use for what is against nature. Likewise also the men, leaving the natural use of the woman, burned in their lust for one another, men with men committing what is shameful, and receiving in themselves the penalty of their error which was due. And even as they did not like to retain God in their knowledge, God gave them over to a debased mind, to do those things which are not fitting; "
(Rom 1:24-28)


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Feb 23, 2006)

remember when ellen degeneres first homosexual kiss on her sitcom 10 years ago was controversial. well it ain't anymore.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Feb 23, 2006)

Closing simply because I don't think this needs furthur discussion (or that we need descriptive trash entering our brains).


----------

